# UT Beemaster Course - Several Dates and Locations



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

For those that are interested. The University of Tennessee has posted their schedule for the 2011 year. ((Ignore the 2010 title))

http://bees.tennessee.edu/beemaster.htm

This course is requred for the 50% cost matching for the TAEP grant program.

I'll be at the Jackson class - Feb 17th thru 19th.

-Kevin


----------

